# MIDI zu WAV



## Carndret (28. Juli 2001)

Gibt es irgendwo ein Programm mit dem man MIDI Dateien in WAV umwandeln kann?


----------



## Dunsti (28. Juli 2001)

In dieser Richtung geht das schon  (WAV to MIDI geht net)

ein Programm hab ich dafür allerdings noch nicht verwendet.

Die Klangqualität eines MIDI-Files hängt sehr stark davon ab, mit welcher Soundkarte (bzw. externem Keyboard oder Expander) es wiedergegeben wird.
Wenn Du also eine gute Soundkarte hast (z.B.mit Wavetable) dann würde ich hergehen, und den Line-Out der Soundkarte mit dem Line-In verbinden, das MIDI-File abspielen, und WAV aufnehmen.  

Hier dennoch einige Links, die ich gefunden hab:

http://www.midi2wav.com (Demo)
http://www.polyhedric.com/software/wavmaker/ (Demo)
http://home.att.net/~audiocompositor/ (Demo)
http://www.cc.rim.or.jp/~hiroki/english/ (Shareware)

Das sind alles nur Demo-Versionen, aber vielleicht hilft es was.

Noch ein Tip: lass mal ne Suchmaschine nach MID2WAV suchen.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

